# Unable to edit network manager connections [SOLVED]

## imrambi

I am unable to disable both the wired or wireless interface, nor am I able to edit connections. 

```
Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.6.0-rc3 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.0-rc3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 03 Sep 2012 03:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apng archive autoipd avahi berkdb bluetooth bluray bonjour branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdio cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd exif ffmpeg flac fontforge fortran fuse g3dvl gdbm gdu gnome-keyring gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk3 gudev hwdb iconv ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 ithreads java jpeg jpeg2k lame lzma matroska minizip mms mmx modules mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl npylonly nsplugin offical-branding ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png policykit pppd python raw readline samba session smp sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssl startup-notification svg taglib tcpd theora threads tiff truetype twolame udev unicode usb v4l vdpau vim-syntax vorbis wavpack wifi x264 xinerama xvid zeroconf zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6 was built with the following:

USE="dhcpcd gnutls introspection (multilib) ppp wext -avahi -bluetooth -connection-sharing -dhclient -doc -modemmanager -nss -resolvconf -wimax"

```

Could this be something with policykit?Last edited by imrambi on Wed Sep 05, 2012 4:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## massimo

To which groups does your user belong to?

----------

## imrambi

Here are the groups:

 *Quote:*   

> lp wheel audio cdrom video cdrw usb plugdev games users

 

----------

## massimo

The Networkmanager service is started?

----------

## imrambi

Fixed, had to build slim with consolekit support.

----------

